# TEControl Breath Controller Sensitivity Settings?



## Quasar (Jan 18, 2019)

Just got a TEControl BBC2, and it's very cool, seems to work as advertised and all of that...

Mainly wondering what people who use breath controllers do to optimize sensitivity. It has a little app where you can adjust the parameters, but if you make it too sensitive, then it jumps up and down in a fast, jittery way. At the other extreme it takes a lot of hard work to move the dynamic even a little bit.

I get that this is mainly a function of breathing optimally, getting to know how to use the thing and finding the individual sweet spot, but am curious as to what others are already doing in terms of approach.


----------



## scoble08 (Jan 18, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Just got a TEControl BBC2, and it's very cool, seems to work as advertised and all of that...
> 
> Mainly wondering what people who use breath controllers do to optimize sensitivity. It has a little app where you can adjust the parameters, but if you make it too sensitive, then it jumps up and down in a fast, jittery way. At the other extreme it takes a lot of hard work to move the dynamic even a little bit.
> 
> I get that this is mainly a function of breathing optimally, getting to know how to use the thing and finding the individual sweet spot, but am curious as to what others are already doing in terms of approach.



Also, besides the app, try adjusting the "valve" on the mouthpiece itself. It can help from having to blow so hard and to get a smoother response.


----------



## puremusic (Jan 18, 2019)

scoble08 said:


> Also, besides the app, try adjusting the "valve" on the mouthpiece itself. It can help from having to blow so hard and to get a smoother response.



It took me quite awhile to learn about that!


----------



## rdieters (Jan 19, 2019)

The BBC2 is highly configurable and the developers did a really great job with the configuration app. My sensitivity curves are a bit convex but quite close to straight. I reduce the breath and bite sensors Max parameter so it takes less pressure to reach maximum output. I like the bleed valve open a little bit (maybe 10-20%), but I guess this is entirely subjective. Some on this forum have reported that they use it with the valve completely closed but I find this makes it more difficult to control. Depending on what I'm doing I change the attack/decay filters but I tend to to like them fast, so I can do flutter and diaphragm vibrato (it took some practice but it's second nature now).

Another tip, if you use MIDI learn in your DAW it is very useful to be able to disable the Nod and Tilt sensors, which you can do by setting the corresponding MIDI channel to "disabled". This is also in the manual and I wish I'd read it before!


----------

